# White colored



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

My rbps are turning white they are loosing their bright red color.i reently posted up emergency topics bc my rbp had white eyes and lil white spots.so i did 40% water change and added 18 tablespoon of Aq. salt in my 90 gall tank..i dilluted it in tank water and added little by lilttle.the temp is rising to 85.now the rbp look whitte, will they turn back? and will the spots go away? thanx if u can help


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

mine get light in color when i do water changes all the time. they will go back to there normal color.


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

lemme ask u..since my tank isnt really that cyled..can i put a chemical called "CYCLE" in the tank while the salt is in there to speed up the process or should i wait till the salt is gone? how long does the salt stay?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

when the lights are off in my tank my reds loose all their color, and it comes back when the lights comes back on.
Heres a crappy pic of my red at night








here are my reds during the day


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

yeas they look healthy...i see ur tank has like no plants or decorations..i have so many plants n driftwood n ships in my 90 g tank tough to clean sometime but i think the rbp like it


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

im not trying to make you feel worse than you already do but last time the same thing happened to my red belly, it died but the other one survived....the whitness of the eyes and white spots around the body is the coz of chemical spikes in ur water...the whiteness would not go away that quick, it sometimes take days....but yeah as long as ur fish is swimming around and youve done everything to prevent it from lingering, then you should be straight...

oh and their bellies, they lose the redness when its dark

just my two cents


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Seems like you've been doing the right things to help get rid of ick and cloudy eyes. Have you checked your water perimeters and do you have enough filteration? The answers to these helps keep this from happening again laters on. Also, just give your Ps time. They're more likely stressed from that just occured.

_*Moved to Disease, Bacteria, and Injury*_


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

When you say whitespots, are you referring to their bellys turning white? If so then when you have the lights off your p's are probably just sleeping or resting. When i turn off the lights at night, my caribes lose all their orange on their bellys. In the morning when I turn them back on, their colors come back within a couple hours. If your p's aren't showing any weird behavior, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

they have white spots on their eyes...but they move around so i suppose it is ok right? how long after did they die i hope mine doesnt


----------

